# Arrow shooting slingshot



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Modified my Daisy b52 with a whisker biscuit to shoot arrows. Works pretty well. The leather straps need to be glued and trimmed, but serve two purposes. 1 they make my attachment snug, and 2 they help slide the arrow rest down for regular ammo shooting. And I replaced the original bands with stronger black bands shortened about 2 inches.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Sorry picture did not upload


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Try again


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Keep a very close eye on that B-52, especially the plastic grips. The handle of the frame only extends to just below the middle screw, and I could feel the handle flexing when I tried strong tubes. (TheraBand Green) This picture will show the problem.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

That's true... I noticed the same thing.  I had attached stronger bands but removed them for that same reason. Not gonna use it much. This one will go in my bug out bag. Why won't my picture load?


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Arnisador78 said:


> Try again


----------

